# Just Trains Open House and Sale



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wanted to let people know that the *Just Trains* event is this Sunday in Concord, CA. The Bay Area Garden Railway Society will be running our Live Steam track and we will have our Roving Railroad Trailer set up. Nancy Norris has done a great job on the trailer and if you haven't had a chance to see it now is your opportunity. This is always a great event with great deals, free food and lots of model trains. I'll be there all day so if you have questions about the upcoming 2016 National Garden Railway Convention search me out and ask away!

Russ Miller
#2016NGRC


----------

